# New USMC issue OKC3S Bayonet for M16 FOW- Pics of C7 Nella and Ka-Bar to compare



## 1feral1 (15 Sep 2005)

Well, I finally managed to get one of these, and it sure is diffferent. Like a Ka-Bar in a sense, but very robust, and I like it. I have compared it to the C7 Nella, and the US M9. why I collect thing edged, who knows, I got it in the post last week for $150AUD (including shipping from a place in Oklahoma, new and in the wrap). Noramally you can buy them in shoppes here, but you'll pay the retarded price of $320AUD. Thats nuts.

Anyways if you're interested, hunt around ebay, and search for simply 'okc3s', and you'll see what pops up.

Now about the bayonet.....

The distance from the crosspiece (crosspiece looks almost identical to the M7/C7 bayonet as does the rear of the bayonet too - even the way its affixed, by peaning, compaired to the M9's hex-key) to where the bayonet mount at the rear of the knife is longer than the M7 and the M9, so it does fit on an Austeyr (AUG), but the bayonet lug needs to be would down about 4mm so the crosspiece gets past the crown of the flash suppressor.

The OKC3S, is sharp, and has a ceramic sharpening stone on the back of the scabbard.   Why the name?   Well, OKC3S means Ontario Knife Company, Model 3, Serriated. Why brown? Its called coyote brown, and good for the new MARPAT, and great for the ME theatre too. Its MOLLE mountable, quick release, etc. The only wonky thing is, there is elastic material at the base, which may wear sooner than later, in the heat, cold, etc.

Much more intimidating than the good ole M7, and the M9 (the blade is an 2.4cm longer) - I believe anyways. Ontario, says that it can be used as a GP knife, with the advantage of fixing it to a rifle. However, don't think the Ka-Bar will be discontinued. It won't, not only for in the US supply system, but commercially too, the good ole Ka-Bar will be around for yrs to come.

Any input, questions, bitches or complaints, lets here 'em.

Here is a couple of pics. I'll,later post some more along with the C7 Nella, and Ka-Bar, just for comparison.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Sep 2005)

A few more....

Note the almost identical crosspieces (C7 on right) and pommels (C7 on right), and the ceramic sharpening stone on the reverse of the USMC bayonet.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Sep 2005)

Apparently there is a commercial OKC bayonet too, called the M10. remember, its strictly commercial, and not US issue of any kind, although some client nations may buy a lot at a later date.

It is NOT an M9, nor a OKC3S either.

Interested, go to google and do a search for "okc m10 bayonet", and see what you can drum up.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Bomber (22 Sep 2005)

Wes, you can see the picture of Bayonet 2000 stacked against OKC3S in the new bayonet thread in equipment if you want.


----------



## KevinB (25 Sep 2005)

For Bomber.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2005)

:-X OUCH!!  :-X


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Sep 2005)

I'd trade a rare Aussie contract and so marked by Buck with a 'broad arrow' on the ricasso and scabbard, NEW M9 bayonet (valued at $350US and more) for a Diemaco marked CAN-2000 bayonet anyday HINT HINT HINT, and DOUBLE HINT and I will pay AIRMAIL shipping for both items!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2005)

Here is a hybrid for ya, unique and and rare at that. Its an M9, Aussie contracted blade, Lan-Kay crosspiece and pommel, with newest ergo grip, plus the new Lan-Kay MOLLE II scabbard.

For M9 collectors out there, I'll pass around the drooling towel.

This is NOT the one I have to trade BTW  ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------

